# PCGHX-only-Abo?



## Tazzler (30. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Ich lese schon seit Jahren die PCGH, jedoch kaufe ich nicht jedes Heft, sondern nur jene, welche gerade für mich interessante Themen behandeln.
Habe mir heute die PCGHX gekauft und war begeistert. So gegeistert, dass ich nur die PCGHX abonnieren möchte. Geht das oder wird das in nächster Zeit möglich sein? Und ist/wird das auch für Schweizer abonnierbar (sein)?

Tazzler


----------



## Oliver (31. Januar 2008)

Noch gibt es kein Abo, aber wir denken darüber nach 

Wenn es soweit ist, schreibe ich dir eine private Nachricht.


----------



## Tazzler (31. Januar 2008)

Ja tut das, denn ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige, der sich für euer OC- und Mod-Magazin interessiert und da es nicht sehr oft erscheint und somit nicht viel pro Jahr kostet, wird der eine oder andere da gerne mitmachen!
Danke, erwarte deine PN schon ungeduldig!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. Januar 2008)

Ich fände so ein PCGHX Abo auch schick. Macht doch einfach mal eine Forumsumfrage wer an so einem Abo interessiert ist. Es gab schon einige Anfragen.

MFG


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Noch gibt es kein Abo, aber wir denken darüber nach
> 
> Wenn es soweit ist, schreibe ich dir eine private Nachricht.


Mir auch?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2008)

Umfrage ist erstellt


----------

